

Student ID Redesign  - xixyf
http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci2951-l/fya/redesign.html

======
Mandatum
This is a student's submission to redesign. Assignment link [PDF warning]:
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci2951-l/redesign_assignment.p...](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci2951-l/redesign_assignment.pdf)

> Submit your nal report by copying to
> pro/web/web/courses/cs2951-l/[yourcsid]/redesign.html which becomes visible
> online at
> [http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci2951-l/[yourcsid]/redesign.h...](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/csci2951-l/\[yourcsid\]/redesign.html).
> Then share your redesign on a social news website sometime in the next two
> weeks (e.g. Slashdot slashdot.org, Hacker News news.ycombinator.com,
> Designer News news.layervault.com, Reddit reddit.com).

------
jamhan
Dear Course Instructor(s) (Everywhere),

Please refrain from requiring your undergraduates to spam their "design"
assignments to social networks, particularly ill-suited ones like Hacker News.

Thanks.

------
Rodeoclash
Is this a joke?? Why does it have a random fish from Finding Nemo on it??

~~~
Mandatum
> Also a DIY zone was added to display more personality and make cards look
> better.

------
owenversteeg
The icons used are ugly (1995 computer and low-res stick figures‽) and the
rank is strange. The current ID cards don't look that bad; I'm not sure why
they need a redesign.

------
dilithiumhe3
I think simple vertical strip(colored based on the grade) on one edge and just
writing the Major in would have done the trick. Idea should be easy recall of
information without needing to know too much prior information.

------
kimonos
I like the idea!

